# Question regarding a vehicle....



## t5258 (Jul 20, 2011)

I recently purchased a 2005 Crown Victoria Police Interceptor...I'm trying to trace it's history back, as far as law-enforcement use goes (maintenence it recieved etc..). I think it may have been used as an unmarked vehicle, or a detective's car, as it has full carpeting, rather than the rubber flooring that seems most common. Is there any resource I can use to determine where it came from?? There is an excellent VIN decoder online, and one of the options shown on it is "Mass Customization Package B". Does this option mean it was a State Police unit?? Hopefully someone here can shed some light on this....


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh boy here we go.... Why would you buy and old cruiser? Do you realize those things are POS buy the time we are down with them? Short of reusing them for a Taxi cab or Livery I just don't see why people buy them.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

Check the back seat with a black light at night and if there are any unidentified stains (Vomit, blood or urine)that means it could have been used a police car!


----------



## t5258 (Jul 20, 2011)

CJIS said:


> Oh boy here we go.... Why would you buy and old cruiser? Do you realize those things are POS buy the time
> we are down with them? Short of reusing them for a Taxi cab or Livery I just don't see why people buy them.


You know, It's GREAT to get a response like this.....the sad thing is, I kind of expected it!! Why would you ask WHY I purchased this vehicle?? If you MUST know, I felt that the P71 is a sturdy, safe, good-handling, reasonably powerful comfortable car. I understand that spending the amount of time in one of these that officers do may make them a little jaded to why ANYONE would want to drive one, but, as far as I'm concerned, my 8 year old daughter is gonna be safer in a full-frame, 114 inch wheelbase 4 door, than the tin-can Sentra I got rid of to get the Crown Vic. I really appreciate the thought put into the above post, though...I can see this is going to be one of those "helpful" forums....


----------



## t5258 (Jul 20, 2011)

honor12900 said:


> Check the back seat with a black light at night and if there are any unidentified stains (Vomit, blood or urine)that means it could have been used a police car!


Good to see you read my question!!! OF COURSE I KNOW IT WAS USED AS A POLICE CAR...Ahhhh, forget it....why am I bothering???


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

My whacker senses are tingling!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

#1 Who did you buy it from ???


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Does it still have a really cool push bar in the front? How about that spot light...that still there? If so you should get some reflective stuff and put it on the back. Then ride around on the highway and flash your high beams at the cars in front of you. They'll think you're a cop and get out of your way! Cool!


----------



## t5258 (Jul 20, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> #1 Who did you buy it from ???


THANK YOU!!! I was afraid that sarcasm was all I was gonna get here!!! I purchased it from a small lot in West Bridgewater...the previous owner lived in Bradford, Ma.....


----------



## t5258 (Jul 20, 2011)

Rock said:


> Does it still have a really cool push bar in the front? How about that spot light...that still there? If so you should get some reflective stuff and put it on the back. Then ride around on the highway and flash your high beams at the cars in front of you. They'll think you're a cop and get out of your way! Cool!


No, NO...I should get a uniform, and a utility belt, and THEN go out on the road, That'd be WAY COOOLER!!!! Sheesh, does anyone here take questions seriously???


----------



## t5258 (Jul 20, 2011)

LawMan3 said:


> It's actually quite helpful to those willing to learn and take constructive criticism. Grow some thicker skin and learn to deal with some ball busting.
> 
> But really? A retired CVPI? There are many better options out there. At face value, you come off as a whacker. It just is what it is.
> 
> Thanks for the advice....that being said, I'm not a "Whacker", just someone on a tight budget that wanted a good handling, safe car for myself & my family...as far as ball busting, I can take it fine, somehow though, I get the feeling if I return it, I'm gonna get booted off this forum....I thought I had a legitimate question regarding the car, if not, please let this non-"Whacker" know....


----------



## t5258 (Jul 20, 2011)

Wolfman said:


> Meh. Whatever reason you got it, do just one thing stupid and you *will* pay the rest of your life. You've been warned. And there is nothing in a P71 VIN that would indicate what agency it went to. Maybe a Carfax will give you an insight if it was a fatass admin car or a vomit comet.
> 
> Either way you'll be best off decopping it, to start with take off that "police interceptor" badge on the trunk lid. There's only one reason to leave that on and it has nothing to do with safety, handling, roominess or bucket seats that feel good on your tushie. Get rid of the spotlight if it has one. Sell it to a whacker on eBay. I don't have one on my TV repair truck and I can read roadsigns just fine. All a spotlight will do is flop around in the wind and chip off the paint on your "A" pillar before leaking water into the passenger compartment. Then throw on some LX rims, maybe a set of Marauder corners and *remain inconspicuous*. The minute you add a "scanner antenna", "fog lights", a "push bar in case there's a cow in the road", "center caps so the brakes will be cooler", a "red ticket light so I can read roadmaps at night", a partition "in case I roll over", extra brake lights in the deck "for better highway warning" you WILL be a whacker.


yeah....you guys must get a lot of idiots on this forum...I asked a simple question, and so far, all I've seen are a bunch (with one exception) of responses with NOTHING to do with what I asked. Let me ask in a different way: Is there anyone within the State Police tasked with maintaining records of the vehicles used by the State Police?? All I'd like to know is if my car was in fact used in Mass, and if there are any records of it's care. I have NO intention of adding anything to the car, it's a nondescript silver, with none of the above mentioned items on it...fer chrisssake, if nobody knows, that's fine, just thought this was a logical place to ask....


----------



## t5258 (Jul 20, 2011)

USMCMP5811 said:


> So, you'd rather subject your daughter to all the bio-hazards floating in that car Vs. getting something a little less whackerish and doesn't have any where near the high probability of having some nasty shit floating around in it?
> 
> I call bullshit and you're a whacker.......


hmmmm......I sense much paranoia on this forum....


----------



## t5258 (Jul 20, 2011)

"You got questions? We may have answers. Then again we may not. Then again the person answering you may not even be in law enforcement but we will do our best to weed out the wannabe responses. "

Yeah, the "we may not" definitely applies here....


----------



## t5258 (Jul 20, 2011)

done...


----------

